# Socket Notification Sink



## shutdown (25. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe seit heute ein Problem mit dem obengenannten Programm.

Wenn ich meinen PC hochfahre und danach mir alle Netzwerkverbindungen anzeigen lassen will, dann streikt er total und macht gar nichts mehr

==> der Leerlaufprozess ist auf 99 % !

Wenn ich micht dann über STRG ALT ENTF abmelden will, dann kommt die Fehlermeldung SOCKET NOTIFICATION SINK sofort beenden, wenn ich das tue, dann würde wieder alles gehen, nur fahre ich ja dann schon runter - und nach dem neu Anmelden habe ich das selbe Problem wieder

Also, was macht dieses Programm überhaupt und wie krieg ich das wieder in Ordnung

Vielen Dank im Voraus

shutdown


----------



## topicas (2. Februar 2005)

hallo. ich hatte das gleiche Problem,
anscheinend ist bei mir der mRouter von meiner nokia-Blootoothverbindung handy>PC verantwortlich, wenn ich nämlich diesen Prozess im Task-Manager beende, ist die CPU-Auslastung sofort wieder im normalen Bereich und die Meldung 'socket notification sink lässt sich nicht beenden' beim Runterfahren erscheint auch nicht mehr........
grüsse topicas


----------

